# Fish Recommendation



## GuppiesAndBetta (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello my friends, can someone recommend a fish that:
-can live happily in a 20 gallon high for life
-not shy
-responsive/fun to watch
-lightly planted (hornwort/java fern/windelov fern)
-freshwater/tropical

Thank-you for your help.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

You might want to look into some angel fish since there are few fish that like tall tanks that small, if you had 55 gallon+ tall then u can get discus. Besides angels, you would probably be getting some slower less active fish since active fish require long tanks to be happy. Angel fish are a great choice and are beautiful fish, they are far from shy and they won't harm your plants either. You can maybe get some cory catfish for the bottom, they are pretty active and are just adorable . Hope this helps. Gratz on your new setup!


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Philip, take a look at this.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> Philip, take a look at this.


I'm not the one stocking my tank lol. Anyways, that information isn't that applicable since this is a "tall" tank which is extremely different from a long tank. Active fish require long tanks to be less stressed and healthier, the extra depth of water also changes what plants can be used depending on the current lighting system in place and the only fish that thrives in a tall tank that small are angel fish.


----------



## arc (Mar 11, 2010)

This would have been amazingly useful when I first started! 

I can't tell you how much fish I lost in the first 10 gal I bought. The switch from 10 to 29 was only about an extra 40 dollars and I got a heater with it too. Thanks for the info.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

GuppiesAndBetta said:


> Hello my friends, can someone recommend a fish that:
> -can live happily in a 20 gallon high for life
> -not shy
> -responsive/fun to watch
> ...


20H like 24x12x20ish? or 20H like 20TT 10x18x28ish?
We can suggest hundreds of fish probably but what else is in there.?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Philip.Chan.92 said:


> You might want to look into some angel fish since there are few fish that like tall tanks that small, if you had 55 gallon+ tall then u can get discus. Besides angels, you would probably be getting some slower less active fish since active fish require long tanks to be happy. Angel fish are a great choice and are beautiful fish, they are far from shy and they won't harm your plants either. You can maybe get some cory catfish for the bottom, they are pretty active and are just adorable . Hope this helps. Gratz on your new setup!


Can't keep angels long term in a 20 you'll get garbage. They just don't grow out right. You can put a male and female in a 20 to spawn for a couple of weeks, then remove them and grow the fry out to a moderate size in the 20.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

What fish actually do well in a 20 gal tall tank then? I actually don't know any fish that like tall tanks except for angels and discus. That is because I like really active fish and they absolutely HATE tall tanks lol.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

GuppiesAndBetta said:


> Hello my friends, can someone recommend a fish that:
> -can live happily in a 20 gallon high for life
> -not shy
> -responsive/fun to watch
> ...


A colony of guppies, or Endler's livebearers or platies, with a small group of corydoras catfish will give you a lot of action and interest. These fish are easy to take care of and fun to watch. The livebearers will be excited every time you near the tank because they will associate you with food.

While there are a lot of other fish that will do well in a tank that size, I think small livebearers like these will meet your requirements best. Be sure to get at least two females per male so the males don't drive the females to distraction!


----------



## GuppiesAndBetta (Jul 27, 2009)

Sorry i forgot to mention, i already keep the following fish, and am looking to try out a different fish:

German Blue Rams
Angelfish
Platies
Guppies
BN Plecos.

As of now, nothing is in the tank. 
The dimensions are 24" x 12" x 16"


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

You can try some of the following:
Australian blue eyes, (Psuedomugil)
Corydoras
Checkerboard cichlids (Dicrossus)
Goodeids (they should use the entire aquarium)
Tetras
Small cyprinids

There are a lot of different fish to that will do well in that aquarium.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I still like Rummy Nose Tetras. Look at them, they are great!


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

igor.kanshyn said:


> I still like Rummy Nose Tetras. Look at them, they are great!


You could get away with rummynose I think. If I were considering rummynose or a similar size tetra for that tank I'd want to bounce the idea off several community fish experts. If they agreed and I was comfortable with a slightly more fragile tetra I'd go for it.


----------



## Tetrathug (Oct 9, 2009)

I agree with some of the suggestions people have made. And I have added some suggestions you may want to take into consideration. 

-Psuedomugils. (Furcatus, Gertrude, or Signifer)
-Rummys. (School of 4 or 5)
-Oto Cats. (Maybe Zebra Otos)
-Shrimp. (Cherry Red Shrimp or Amano)
-Maybe Sulawesi Snails. (Their temperature requirement may conflict with that required for some of the aforementioned stock)

Choose carefully  Good luck


----------

